# Cutting the blue or pink foam



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

Can that foam cutter that Woodland Scenics sells be used to cut the blue or pink foam from Lowes and Homedepot? What is the best tool to use to make smooth cut?


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Well, I've had pretty good luck just laying it down on smooth concrete, putting a fresh blade in my utility knife, using an aluminum straightedge, and cutting forcefully, but slowly.
Whatever you do, don't try to "saw" the stuff.
Good luck,
Bob


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

There's a video around where a electric knife is used. Getting married in the 70's we must have 4 or 5 of them floating around here somewhere.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jack ... you must mean an electric _carving_ knife (like for a turkey), rather than an electric "hot wire" knife, right ???

I've never tried it with foam, but I hear that the carving knife actually works pretty well.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

I put that stuff as a base on my layout, I used Bob's method, the fresh blade. Most of the time I did not cut all the way through, only about 2/3's or 3/4's of the way and then I hung the edge over the table and snapped it off like you were cutting/breaking a piece of glass, it worked for me.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes TJ, an electric carving knife.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For long thin cuts I use a razor knife. then I use the Xacto wide miter saw blades for blocks. For example the foam loads I make.
I like the electric knife idea. Kitchen Saw massacre eh?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I tried the electric carving knife a while back and found it worked poorly for me. However, the razor knives work very well and leave a smooth cut; the wire hot-knives also are supposed to work very well. As someone else pointed out, forget the saw----it's a poor tool, at best.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Heat is the answer. Back in the 70s, my father made a crude but ingenious foam cuter that operated by a small transformer on it that was wired to an "E" string. When he'd turn it on, the wire would heat up and it would cut through foam like cheese. 

The cut area would be extremely smooth. The only problem with it was that after cutting a few pieces, the string itself would burn up from the voltage. Larger diameter strings wouldn't heat up enough to cut through the foam. Smaller diameter strings would instantly burn up from the voltage. The E string worked the best. But like I said, after only a few cuts, the "E" string would burn up as well. But during the short time that it did work, it did a beautiful job.. Though he had a few problems with it, he was on the right track.

Now however, they sell modern compact cutters that are based on the same idea that Dad had years ago, even to using the wire like his, but are lot easier to handle. Though it's smaller it sure brings back a lot of memories of Dad out there cutting his foam. If only he was alive to see this now. Though I've never personally used one of these new ones, I can tell you, based on the same princible that Dad's cutter was, this one will work great. Here's the linc. http://www.micromark.com/Hot-Wire-Foam-Cutter,7887.html

Routerman


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

jzrouterman said:


> Heat is the answer. Back in the 70s, my father made a crude but ingenious foam cuter that operated by a small transformer on it that was wired to an "E" string. When he'd turn it on, the wire would heat up and it would cut through foam like cheese.
> 
> The cut area would be extremely smooth. The only problem with it was that after cutting a few pieces, the string itself would burn up from the voltage. Larger diameter strings wouldn't heat up enough to cut through the foam. Smaller diameter strings would instantly burn up from the voltage. The E string worked the best. But like I said, after only a few cuts, the "E" string would burn up as well. But during the short time that it did work, it did a beautiful job.. Though he had a few problems with it, he was on the right track.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I will probably get some type of hot wire cutter.


----------



## Tsooko (Jun 26, 2011)

I have had good results using Woodlands hot wire cutter.
A straight edge helps to make straight cuts but it can be used freehand. Make sure you have good ventilation as the fumes are not so good for you.
Ted


----------

